# Turbo350 transmission rebuild



## 89sbc388stroker (Dec 15, 2011)

As anyone out there rebuilt one theirselves?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes I have. What do you need to know?

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------

